
Netflix touches down in Canada this fall - rpledge
http://business.financialpost.com/2010/07/19/fp-tech-desk-netflix-touches-down-in-canada-this-fall/
======
MikeCapone
Can a US Netflix user describe to us Canadians what is available on their
streaming service? Are films coming out at the same time as they do on DVD?
What TV is available? Most TV series from big networks? Any smaller networks?
HBO & Showtime?

How the video and audio quality when you stream? Closer to 480p?

Now when I go to Netflix.com they just redirect me to the placeholder at
netflix.ca..

~~~
elq
The content for Canada will be different than the content for the US.
Different rights holders and different licensing.

the SD streams are 480p, the HD streams are 720p.

------
someone_here
It is interesting that this is streaming-only.

~~~
pragmatic
Maybe some Canadians can chime in on the Canadian Post. When I was a credit
analyst that dealt with Canada, many people would not get their mail every day
or have a reliable way to send it back. Many would take their bill payments
into a bank or store or whatever and pay them.

This _may_ be the reason streaming only works much better. In fact that's the
first thought I had, "I wonder how they are going to deal with the Canadian
mail system."

This seemed to vary by province/region. I remember some towns way out east
having only a few phones (in the local store). And I remember thinking, "wow,
and we think the Midwest is isoloated."

~~~
ojbyrne
Canadian mail is slower than US mail, plus there's no deliveries on Saturday,
so Netflix wouldn't be quite as good a value. Zip.ca, a similar service, does
one thing that helps get around this - it has an honor system where you can
say "I've mailed this movie back today" and it will ship out the next one.

~~~
gamble
I was a zip.ca subscriber for a couple of years. The service itself was okay,
but I eventually cancelled when half of my returns started going 'lost' in the
mail.

There are some postmen with suspiciously great DVD collections out there.

------
Naga
Finally! Maybe this will force ISPs to raise the bandwidth cap.

~~~
jarek
Not to rain on the parade, but I think it's unlikely considering the largest
ISPs are also TV providers.

When an eventual CRTC ruling declaring the caps anti-competitive is your best
hope, you know not to expect much fast.

